# First Heat...help!!!



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So sage is 9.5 months old and started her first heat cycle today. I've got a reusable diaper on her with Maxi pad in it. But I'm completely new to this and can use any hints tips or advice you guys have as well as what to look out for. 
Any help is appreciated....thanks!


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Keep her supervised at all times outdoors, even if your yard seems secure. Also just be cautious opening your doors, I had a friend who's we'll behaved girl became a sneaky girl who tired to bolt out of the blue. Otherwise keep her clean and if you crate, let her go naked in it vs diapered.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona was very clean. She cleaned herself a lot. Make sure there is plenty of fresh water. Change daily. I laid down sheets in the living room and let Fiona go naked while in the house. Wore the bloomers when we went out to keep the boys at bay.

She might eat less. Fiona did.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I always have to laugh when i hear people using nappies on a dog in heat.

I found that there wasn't much blood any ways.

Mark down on a calender the first date you noticed blood. You will notice the blood becoming more clear as the days go by. 10 - 12 days later, when the blood clears to straw color is when the dog ovulates and this is most fertile time for the dog.(before and after this time the female can get pregnant) Male dogs will be queing up at your house at this time and the female will be more frisky. This will go on for a few days (3-7 days) and then the hormones will pass and the dog calms down again. There may be a return of blood towards the end of the cycle too.

You have to make sure not to let any male dog near your girl at anytime during this cycle. If you walk your dog on the street then expect to have a few dogs following you and harassing you. I aimed to walk my girl at quiet times when there wasn't so many dogs around. If any male came near us I would intimidate him away as if they lock on the scent they are hard to shake off. If they get in to smell her they won't respect you when you shoo them away so don't let them near.

Don't leave your female in the garden unsupervised if you feel a male can jump your wall or if the female can jump out. They will try anything to get to the female.

The female can be very defensive with males at this time but she will also switch to acceptance at any stage with a male. She is also more likely to fight with females or try to dominate them even if all seemed friendly before. That is just there instincts kicking off. The female might even look at you with glassy eyes so don't be surprised.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I never heard of a female wearing diapers or a pad until I started reading about it here.

I don't think I would embarass me or Lisl by doing so.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My house is mainly carpeted. Yeah I think we can stand a little embarrassment....but that's one reason why i have boys!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank God for hardwood and tile floors.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Some females bleed so much it looks like a butcher shop. Others you barely notice. Always secure, leashed, double fenced, supervised, etc. One of mine gets quite nasty with other females while in heat. So don't be surprised if you see temperament changes.

And this too shall pass.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Well so far she hasn't bleed a whole lot, but I definitely need to keep the diapers on since everything is carpet. I'm not sure what to do during the weekdays. Normally she goes to work with me everyday and either runs around the worksite or hangs out in the truck. I guess I need to know if the males do come around is it easy enough for a "strong" guy like me to get them to leave her alone with my bare hands? I'm not afraid to get in another dogs face and make them leave you know? But I guess I need advice.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

coulter said:


> I guess I need to know if the males do come around is it easy enough for a "strong" guy like me to get them to leave her alone with my bare hands? I'm not afraid to get in another dogs face and make them leave you know? But I guess I need advice.


It's not some much an issue of strength - it's an issue of determination. A male that wants a female in heat will try EVERYTHING and KEEP trying until either she is physically removed from the area or he is.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

How long should I expect it to last? And how do I know when it ends?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

About a week and a half.

When the males stop following her around and sending flowers.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona took a good month to be all done. I have carpet too. That is why I laid down the sheets on the floor. Her sister was a bleeder so I expected her to be too, but she wasn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> About a week and a half.
> 
> When the males stop following her around and sending flowers.


The entire process might only last a week and a half? That would be awesome. But how do I know for sure when she completely finishes and can't become impregnated?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So I took sage out today to our local paddlefest that had tons of dogs all over the place. And not any males at all acted differently with her? I thought they were supposed to go nuts? She is on day 7 if bleeding


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*still bleeding?*

Is she still bleeding? Fixed males don't care about in heat females. It is like a gay man going to a female nudie bar. Does nothing for them. 

If she is not bleeding, she may have what is called a split heat. They go for 2 weeks then stop. Then a couple months later start again.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Cheyanna said:


> Is she still bleeding? Fixed males don't care about in heat females. [\QUOTE]
> 
> Not true. I had a neutered male actually tie with a female in heat. It all depends on when they were neutered.
> 
> ...


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

She is not bleeding very much but she still has some


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What is tie? Is that what kids call it now days? I am so out of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you have a diaper on her? It may have masked the scent. Fiona's bloomers smelled like Downey.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> What is tie? Is that what kids call it now days? I am so out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Tie, as in after achieving penetration and ejaculation, the bulb of the penis swells, and prevents the penis from being withdrawn from the vagina. It can last anywhere from a few minutes to an hour or more. The male usually dismounts, and turns to stand rump to rump with the bitch.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

coulter said:


> The entire process might only last a week and a half?


No, an average of about 3 weeks, but it can be longer. To be absolutely sure, I kept my females on house arrest for a month from the first signs of heat. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cheyanna said:


> Fixed males don't care about in heat females.


That hasn't been my experience. Keefer had been neutered for several years by the time Halo came into heat and he was humping her _constantly_.


----------

